# Any idea what type of wood this is?



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

I picked these two benches up from my Mother yesterday and I was wondering if anybody could tell what type of wood it is. I dont yet have a woodworkers bench and I was wondering if I could use the bench tops for this purpose


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

H Michael

That would make a nice bench top, it's looks like Oak or maybe Maple..

========


mjdtexan said:


> I picked these two benches up from my Mother yesterday and I was wondering if anybody could tell what type of wood it is. I dont yet have a woodworkers bench and I was wondering if I could use the bench tops for this purpose


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*Oak?*

It looks like oak to me, as well - probably red oak. But, that would be surprising for outdoor furniture, since red oak doesn't do well in the weather.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

Ralph Barker said:


> It looks like oak to me, as well - probably red oak. But, that would be surprising for outdoor furniture, since red oak doesn't do well in the weather.


These were in my Mothers house for years


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks more like maybe white oak than red oak. Red oak has a more open or deep grain than white and this doesn't look to be deep grained.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaa, I'd have to give a nod to oak as well....

As for a workbench.. Absolutely!!! Since you already got two halves. If you do any amount of handsawing, a saw slot style bench would be the ticket. When not in use, just fit up a 'filler' piece of wood to fill in the slot. One way or the other, looks like they would make a heck of a solid work surface...something ya just can't beat in a woodshop. 

gotta tell ya, the backsaw directly behind the bench in the second picture has caught my eye  Looks like an old miter saw, saw. Is there a name on the medallions?

b.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Yaaaaaaaa, I'd have to give a nod to oak as well....
> 
> As for a workbench.. Absolutely!!! Since you already got two halves. If you do any amount of handsawing, a saw slot style bench would be the ticket. When not in use, just fit up a 'filler' piece of wood to fill in the slot. One way or the other, looks like they would make a heck of a solid work surface...something ya just can't beat in a woodshop.
> 
> ...


I will go out there and look to see if there is a medallion on it. It is in fact a miter saw and yes, I have the rest of it. I got it from my Father who has no interest in woodwork. He got it from his Father after he died who did like woodwork. I never identified who made it. I love that saw, I use it all the time on my benches that I make. When I cut the legs on the table saw I can not complete the cut or it would show on the leg. I use that saw to complete the cut. Its nice and heavy. Those other saws are inherited too but are in poor shape. I will let you know if there is a medallion on it.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm afraid I'll have to disagree on oak as the answer.
IMHO I would say maple or birch. The grain is much to closed for oak.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree Tim, not oak but most likely maple, grain is too closed to be oak. Birch? would like to see a sanded down portion to make that call. 

Just looked again at photos I will have to go with maple. BTW that is some nice looking pieces of wood regardless of species.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> I agree Tim, not oak but most likely maple, grain is too closed to be oak. Birch? would like to see a sanded down portion to make that call.
> 
> Just looked again at photos I will have to go with maple. BTW that is some nice looking pieces of wood regardless of species.


I will sand a portion on the morrow for you. I have to look at a saw for a medallion too for one of yall. I will get both done at the same time.

Thank all of Yall for taking the time out to look and try to help me. I really do appreciate it.


----------

